# Two things in one post!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

First things first. 
My mom wanna know what temp a pij can stand outside in the winter?
And second thing, I wanna know what you tink of these names for Novembers soon to be children, Scourge (fem) Cobalt (Male)?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

32 degrees F 0C


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Are there wild pigeons flying around Toronto in the winter? If so, then there is your answer. lol. yours have a loft though right? I think all you need to do is thaw out their water. 

Name them names you like- they don't seem to come to anything but the dinner bell- lol.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

